# Buy 60D or Save for 5D?



## filmrebel (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm in a huge dilemma. I'm going to buy my first DSLR (yeah I'm pretty naive) and just won $3,000. I can't decide whether to buy a Canon 60D (plus 28mm 1.8 and 50mm 1.4) or just save for a 5D Mark III (plan to spend around $5,000 with lenses and accessories). I'd use it mainly for video although I do have an interest in photography. The 5D is obviously the better camera and I don't really need a camera right this second. However, would a 60D (or maybe a T3i) be better for me since I'm a beginner and would it be a better starter DSLR. Or will I regret not buying a 5D. I would love full-frame and its photography benefits, but is it a good starting point. So what should I do, buy a 60D or save for 5D Mark III? Thanks guys!


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 22, 2012)

It is difficult to argue with the 60D, it is a great camera for the price ( I have one). You can get a used 5D mark II for about the same price as the Canon 7D so i'd skip on the 7D. If you are new to these cameras, the 5D would be a massive learning curve and would probably take some time before you can use it to its full potential. I'd probably go with a 60D given the $2500 price difference. Yes, the 5D will give you headphone out, better manual audio control, better low light, more dynamic range, and several other abilities...but it probably is not worth $2500, especially if you are not a master photographer or videographer


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just make sure you buy lenses that look great and work on full frame cameras in case you upgrade later. The 28mm 1.8 is not super sharp unfortunately


----------



## Mike Ca (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are just starting out in photography/video, I would get the 60D or T3i and invest in some lenses.

I have had a 60D for more than a year and it is a great camera. Haven't used it much for video though. I have 15-85 EF-S, 10-22 EF-S, 24-70 EF, 70-200 f/2.8 EF II, 50 f/1.4 EF, and 85 f/1.8 EF. My pre-ordered 5D III just shipped today.

The 5D III will be better in low light. Should be able to use 2-3 stop higher ISO and still get acceptable results. The 5D III also has a much better auto focus (AF) system which will track moving subjects better and work better in low light than the 60D. However, the better AF does not help with video. No DSLR has a video AF that really works while you are shooting video, ie track you subject while you pan. Some claim to have active AF while shooting video, but none that I have seen are usable. They all will hunt for focus while shooting video, which is acceptable for armature video of your kids, but looks totally unprofessional. 

The sooner you get a camera + lenses, the sooner you can start shooting and learning.


----------



## m3tek44 (Mar 22, 2012)

I currently own 60D and have 5D Mark III on the way. Someone with no experience 60D is a great camera and invest $$$ in lens (you won't lose $$ in value). Having said all that if $$$ is no issue sure go with full frame 5D Mark 2/3. Once you feel comfortable than move to Mark 3. For me I spend all my $$$ in L lens and went with 60D. No regrets.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 22, 2012)

Go for the 5d, or like me, buy a crop only to go full frame later and sell the crop for half of what I paid for it.


----------



## attesa (Mar 22, 2012)

If you are new to photography, get 60D first. It has many good features compared to entry level DSLR.

For me, I started from 350D and then 40D and now 5D Mark III. I upgrade because I realized that I need / appreciate the feature in the higher range.

Hope this help you select the right camera.

Cheers.


----------



## tron (Mar 22, 2012)

Get the 5D mk III. If you were starting many years ago you would buy a ... full frame film SLR  

This camera will serve you for many years (even when a 5DmkV is introduced!) and you will have enjoyed full frame from day 1.

Just my opinion...


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 22, 2012)

IMO, a 60D will hold it's value relatively well (for a XXD camera body) over the next year or two. If you can find a pretty good deal on one right now (I got a new 60D body only for $829 a while back), you shouldn't sacrifice much in resell value (especially if you get one used but in great shape) should you decide in 12-24 months that you want to upgrade. In the meantime, you can learn about photography and videography with a DSLR.

You could pick one up for $800 refurbished from Canon and then probably sell it in 12 months for $500-600. In that case, you've only lost $300 in value but you've gained a TON of experience. In the meantime, the 5D3 will go from the current price of $3500 down to...?? Maybe it'll drop $100-200 meaning you really only are out about $100-200 and maybe, you could even pick up one refurbished and be in the positive.

The point is, there's little substitute for learning/experience and by waiting, you're not learning anything at all.

I'm not saying this is THE way to go, just that it's another possibility.


----------



## Zdog (Mar 22, 2012)

I would get the 60D. I have the 5dmk2 but want to get a 60D for a b cam. The 60d will always be useful for timelapse, backup, and b cam if you decide to upgrade later. The tokina 11-16 2.8 is supposed to be the bomb on crop sensor.


----------



## Ew (Apr 4, 2012)

I moved from a 50D to 7D upon its release. While incredibly happy with AF, speed, video, and build - I've always had a issues with low light / high iso.

My pre-order for the 5D3 was botched by Amazon - irony of fate - thankfully; while at my local shop to buy the 35 1.4L, a local pro was turning in 2 of his 5D2's. One of which I grabbed in place of the lens at a cool 1500$.

About 10 days in now - and I love it! I would say that 60% of my shots are low light interior (parties, school & kndergarten events, kids at home). The 28 1.8, 50 1.4 and 100 2.0 all transition wonderfully, and the 70-200 4is has gotten even better. Only sadness in that the 10-22 is EF-S.

IQ w/ 60D should be same as 7D.

Day time action = 7D; low light / interiors = 5D2. Base your decision on which situations you encounter more often.


----------



## aj1575 (Apr 4, 2012)

If you are a beginner, I would definitly start with the 60D. The 5D is just too much when you start learning. You better invest the money in some nice lenses and other stuff you need (tripod, flash).
Lets sum up the prices, what can you get at the moment? EOS 60D 1000$ (body only), then there is the question of the standard zoom; do you like to upgrade to FF or not? On the other hand the EF-S 17-55 f2.8 will keep its value pretty good if you like to upgrade. But if you really like to get serious about photography, I would go for the 17-55 f2.8, it's simply the best standard-zoom for Canon APS-C. This will set you back another 1000$. This will leave you some money for either a wide angle or a tele, or some other stuff.

I still have my old EOS 350D, it is still working, and the IQ is quite okay under most circumstances (as long as I mount a quality lens). I will most likely buy the succesor of the 60D (due in autum hopefully). So as a beginner, I would not emphasize too much on equipment, especially not bodies (they have a shorter livetime then lenses). There are so many things to learn when you start photographing, that the time you spend on it is much more important then the equipment you use.


----------



## rideincircles (Apr 18, 2012)

I was debating this yesterday. I was planning on getting a t3i to start with, or contemplating a full frame 5d2. 

I was looking to find info on the t4i here yesterday and came across the canon direct refurbish sale at 20% off. They had already sold out of the 5d mark2's at less than $1500 after the discount and I figured it was too good of a deal to pass up 20% off and decided to step up to the 60d refurb with 18-135 for $900 shipped. 

I was basically tired of waiting to get a dslr and didn't want to kill my credit card. This will let me have a good camera for now that I can resell later if needed and I can focus on getting lenses. I figure it's better to have some lenses for a full frame already then shell out major money on that investment right off the bat. Seems better to work my way into it.

I guess my problem will be low light issues with concert photography, but I will see how well my 60D works before I jump into full frame. I have a S100 and SX1 as my current cameras and almost any DSLR will have better low light capability than either of the two (s100 is great for a pocket camera though).


----------



## crbnfirbr (Apr 26, 2012)

hey everyone, first post, whatever you do wait till next week, $100 rebate starts the 28th...


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Option 1:
*5D Mark III 
24-105 f/4 IS
Total $4299

*Option 2:
*60D
24-70 f/2.8 
70-200 f/2.8 IS II
Total $4786

*Conclusion:
*I am for option 1


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 26, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Option 2: 60D + 24-70 f/2.8 + 70-200 f/2.8 IS II = Total $4786 ... I am for option 1



Your option 2 is total overkill and even worse - the 24-70 mk1 has no IS for video, is not made for crop and doesn't perform well on it. And as far as the 70-200/2.8 is concerned: Everyone really has to evaluate if this is the weight, aperture and price tag that's necessary for one's requirements. So of course it's option 1 for you.

To the op: Your question is a no-brainer - for video, get either get the 60d (swivel screen) or the 5d *mark2* because they run magic lantern which is *the* killer feature as far as video as concerned - not only for precise focusing and tweaking bitrate and such, but because you can take *hdr* video shots with it which doubles your dynamic range and stomps much more expensive gear into the ground. There is no ml for the 5d3 yet, and maybe never will if Canon blocked it. Search for "magic lantern hdr" on vimeo, youtube, ... or see e.g. vimeo.com/34120262

HDR/Magic Lantern - Canon 5D Mark II Test Video

As far as lenses go, if you don't have any stabilizer gear get a lens with IS, e.g. look at the new Tamron 24-70/2.8 in combination with the 5d2. Btw: Waiting or saving for a first pro-grade dlsr is not a good idea, you're loosing shots every day and learn nothing looking at tech specs. If you want to save for something, better get a fast pc too or video postprocessing will drive you crazy.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Option 2 is more about investing in glass for future. But I agree, full frame would be better with those lenses.


----------



## unix81 (Apr 26, 2012)

The main thing you want to concentrate on is video,right?
You have 5k to spend?

How much of that budget did you calculate for grip n light? 

If i were you, i'd go for a 5DmkII with some USM glass...and later..maybe a welding course that you can build your own rigs ;D

Good luck  !


----------



## Rokkor 58mm 1.2 (Apr 26, 2012)

If you do decide to go crop rather than full frame, be aware that the t3i is smaller than the 60D. I looked at the t3i and found that it was uncomfortably small in my hands. The larger 60 D feels much better to me. Things like ergonomics can be just as important as other features when making a purchase.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2012)

Why not just get a 5Dc now? Its a superb camera and if you have a crop body it will complement it perfectly.


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 26, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Why not just get a 5Dc now? Its a superb camera and if you have a crop body it will complement it perfectly.



I agree 100%. Leaves you lots of money for some great lenses, and gives you an amazing FF body. Don't be afraid to get yourself some sigma lenses. They can help stretch your budget, and are actually pretty good. I love my Sigma 85 1.4 for half the price of the Canon version. 
And get yourself a 50mm. Cheapest lenses around yet still very good.


----------



## edawg (Apr 26, 2012)

I have both the 60D and 5D III... The 60D is a more usable camera for cinematography with the articulating screen. The 5D III has superior image quality especially in low light. I don't shoot video so I prefer the 5D III however I've gotten a lot of use with the 60D and I've been very happy with it as my main travel camera - my main disappointment with the 60D is high ISO performance. They're both great cameras.


----------



## unix81 (Apr 27, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Why not just get a 5Dc now? Its a superb camera and if you have a crop body it will complement it perfectly.


True
The *5D*=5Dmk1=5Dc=5D "classic"  is a great Camera..but has no Video.


----------

